# Heading to Beach Club tomorrow!



## phoward336 (Jun 4, 2011)

Can't wait to start our annual trip to Disney!  Heading to Beach Club tomorrow, then Vero, then back to Animal Kingdom Lodge.  We saved up points from last year to do it big at Disney this year - I have a feeling we might be buying more points after this trip!!!


----------



## cindi (Jun 4, 2011)

We had a blast at Beach Club.  The pools are unbelievable.

Have a great trip.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 4, 2011)

You'll love the short walk into Epcot.  Beach Club really has a fantastic location.

I would probably gain 5 pounds staying there because of Beaches and Cream - I love the No Way Jose's.  Yummy. I've never been able to find those anywhere else but Disney.

I noticed you're in Noblesville - if that's Indiana you're close to me.  We're in Indy.


----------



## phoward336 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep, Indiana . . .

We've stayed at Beach Club before - a couple of years ago, so I'm really looking forward to it again!!!  And very excited to check out Animal Kingdom - we haven't stayed there before.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope you have a wonderful trip!

Bon voyage!

elaine


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 5, 2011)

Have stayed at all three and loved each one for different reasons.  Have a great time!~


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 5, 2011)

have fun!!!!!!!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 5, 2011)

phoward336 said:


> Can't wait to start our annual trip to Disney!  Heading to Beach Club tomorrow, then Vero, then back to Animal Kingdom Lodge.  We saved up points from last year to do it big at Disney this year - I have a feeling we might be buying more points after this trip!!!



Sounds like a great trip! Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Serina (Jun 7, 2011)

Have fun!  We've not been to Vero, let us know how you like it. Sounds like a wonderful trip.


----------



## phoward336 (Jun 8, 2011)

We actually love Vero - this will be our third trip there.  If you want a taste of the beach during an Orlando trip, it's a perfect long weekend.  The resort is very nice, the area laid back and just a nice chance to relax!


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jun 14, 2011)

So, are you back yet?

How was your trip to Beach Club?  Were you able to find any free WiFi?  I heard that there is free WiFi at the Beach Club hotel lobby.  I know you can get internet in your room, but I read that it is $9.95 for each 24-hour period, and my hubby needs to take an online training class while we are on vacation. 

We are headed there in 2 days and wondering what to expect.

Also, what time are the daily afternoon thundershowers and about how long do they last?  I've heard the time can be anywhere from 3pm - 6pm, and that they last anywhere from 1/2 hour to an hour at most.  What was your experience?

Thanks to anyone who can answer any of these questions.

--- Rene


----------



## logan115 (Jun 14, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> So, are you back yet?
> 
> How was your trip to Beach Club?  Were you able to find any free WiFi?  I heard that there is free WiFi at the Beach Club hotel lobby.  I know you can get internet in your room, but I read that it is $9.95 for each 24-hour period, and my hubby needs to take an online training class while we are on vacation.
> 
> ...



Can't speak to the wifi, but your figures about the thunderstorms sound about right.  We always get some of the disposable ponchos (at Target/Walmart or a Dollar Store type place) and throw them in the bag each day.  If you go this route - get any color BUT yellow.  The ponchos they sell at Disney are yellow, and within minutes of the rain starting the walkways turn into a sea of yellow since everyone just bought their $5 Disney poncho.  Having a non-yellow poncho makes it easier to keep track of everyone in your party.

Enjoy, you're gonna have a great trip !

Chris


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jun 14, 2011)

logan115 said:


> If you go this route - get any color BUT yellow.  The ponchos they sell at Disney are yellow, and within minutes of the rain starting the walkways turn into a sea of yellow since everyone just bought their $5 Disney poncho.  Having a non-yellow poncho makes it easier to keep track of everyone in your party.   Chris



Chris,
Thanks. A non-yellow poncho is an *excellent* idea!  I'd have never thought of that.

Anyone know anything about finding free wi-fi at Beach Club hotel lobby or around the Boardwalk area?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 15, 2011)

If you are staying on DVC points, then internet is free. Last time we were there, you still needed a cable, no wireless in the units. I don't know the latest, though.

elaine


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jun 15, 2011)

We exchanged through RCI.  So we get to pay the $95, AND have to pay $9.95 per 24-hours for internet.  Oh well.  So happy to be staying at Beach Club Villas and NOT paying the Mouse $480/night + tax.

We leave in 48 hours, and are getting SO excited.  I will post my remaining questions on a new thread.

--- Rene


----------



## 6scoops (Jun 15, 2011)

*Beach Club in June*



Rene McDaniel said:


> We exchanged through RCI.  So we get to pay the $95, AND have to pay $9.95 per 24-hours for internet.  Oh well.  So happy to be staying at Beach Club Villas and NOT paying the Mouse $480/night + tax.
> 
> We leave in 48 hours, and are getting SO excited.  I will post my remaining questions on a new thread.
> 
> --- Rene


 We spent 10 days there last June.  We had a blast, but I have to worn you.  It will be Hot, Hot, Hot!!   You will welcome a afternoon shower.  The entire 10 days it only rained 2 times!!  I know that was unusual.  Try to take advantage of late night after dark hours.  Sleep in  a couple days, head to pool and go out at night!!  It is hot, hot, hot even at 7am.   Have fun and stay cool.  Buy some of those fan water sprayers at Walmart.  You will actually feel it is worth it in the park to spend $20 for something you could of got for $5 bucks, once you are there!!


----------

